# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ،رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو قمر

*عَنْ أَبِي* *هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ* *قَالَ:*  *َقَالَ رَسُولُ* *اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ**: "* *إ**ِنَّ* *الرَّجُلَ لَتُرْفَعُ دَرَجَتُهُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ*  *فَيَقُولُ أَنَّى لِي هَذَا* *فَيُقَالُ بِاسْتِغْفَارِ وَلَدِكَ لَكَ**".* *أخرجه أحمد (2/509 ، رقم 10618) ، وابن ماجه** (2/1207** ، رقم 3660) ، والبيهقى (7/233 ، رقم 14116). وأخرجه أيضًا: ابن أبى شيبة** (6/93** ، رقم 29740) ، والطبرانى فى الأوسط (5/210 ، رقم 5108) وصححه الألباني في** "* *السلسلة الصحيحة " (4 / 129).* *قَالَ العَلامَةُ**السِّنْدِيُّ* *فِي "شَرْحُ سُنَنِ ابْنِ مَاجَه":* *(بِاسْتِغْفَارِ وَلَدِكَ) أَيْ فَيَنْبَغِي* *لِلْوَلَدِ أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِر لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ. انْتَهَى كَلَامُهُ رَحِمَهُ الله**.*  *اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ**لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ، رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا**.*  أُرسل إليَّ من موقع بلغوا عني ولو آية

----------


## أبو قمر

أحثكم... أحثكم أحبابي الكرام على تسجيل دعوةٍ  لوالديكم  أو لمن له حقٌّ عليكم   يا ربِّ   اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً

----------


## الفقير الى الله

(رب اغفر لي ولوالدي ولمن له حق علي وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات انك يا رب قريب سميع مجيب الدعوات)

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا ربِّ   اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً

 آمين يارب  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## zid

أللهم أغفر لوالدي وارزقه الفردوس الأعلي وجميع موتي المسلمين أمين أمين ياسامع الدعاء

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ﭽ ﯭ ﯮ ﯯ ﯰ ﯱ ﯲ ﯳ ﯴ ﭼ    _ﭽ ﮧ ﮨ ﮩ ﮪ ﮫ ﮬ_ ﮭ ﮮ ﮯ ﮰ ﮱ ﯓ ﯔ ﯕ ﯖ ﯗ ﯘ ﯙ ﯚ ﭼ   ﭽ ﭩ ﭪ ﭫ ﭬ ﭭ ﭮ ﭯ ﭰ ﭱ ﭲ ﭳ ﭴ ﭵ ﭶ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ ﭺﭻ ﭼ ﭽ ﭾ ﭿ ﮀ ﮁ ﭼ

----------


## أبو قمر

إخوتاه  أذكر  بالدعاء لوالديكم ولمن له حقُّ عليكم باختياركم وأشكر الإخوة الأفاضل  على وفائهم لوالديهم بالدعاء لهم أعلاه

----------


## فهد الكويت

اللهم امين يارب  جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا لك.........

----------

